# are you lesbian, gay, straight or bi



## Squish (Dec 16, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I bet if someone started a are you lesbian, gay, straight of bi thread the lesbian would win :lol:



You asked for it.


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 16, 2008)

straight forever


----------



## Ishah (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight...I'm all for populating the world with my Offspring LOL!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight as an arrow


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 16, 2008)

*Waves a bi sexual flag* Best of both worlds!


----------



## English (Dec 16, 2008)

i like furry animals...


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 16, 2008)

Straighter than a ruler!


----------



## Emzie (Dec 16, 2008)

trisexual 

will try anything once 

lol


----------



## Trouble (Dec 16, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> *Waves a bi sexual flag* Best of both worlds!


 
lol never heard it put that way before, but that's cool
same here!  why pick one, when you can have both worlds?!!


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 16, 2008)

nice thread- straight


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 16, 2008)

somebody actually started it :lol: straight


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight, I'm all for bi ladies and lesbians tho


----------



## Surfcop24 (Dec 16, 2008)

aliveandkicking said:


> Straight, I'm all for bi ladies and lesbians tho



I agree.... Straight...But Love Bi Girls


----------



## Trouble (Dec 16, 2008)

aliveandkicking said:


> Straight, I'm all for bi ladies and lesbians tho


 


Surfcop24 said:


> I agree.... Straight...But Love Bi Girls


 
*shakes head* typical boys  get your minds _out_ of the gutter!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 16, 2008)

100% lesbian hahaha:lol:


----------



## Retic (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep same here, lesbian and not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Squish (Dec 16, 2008)

Emzie said:


> trisexual
> 
> will try anything once
> 
> lol


So... Typical teenager?


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 16, 2008)

Trouble said:


> *shakes head* typical boys  get your minds _out_ of the gutter!!


 


Its not in the gutter its in the (deleted to maintain some dignity)........:lol:


----------



## Squish (Dec 16, 2008)

I like how all the guys are straight as nails and the girls show all the variation...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 16, 2008)

Squish said:


> I like how all the guys are straight as nails and the girls show all the variation...


 
they are in the closet:lol:


----------



## Emzie (Dec 16, 2008)

Squish said:


> So... Typical teenager?


 yeah fully......

obviously it was a joke hence the lol and smiley face


----------



## Wench (Dec 16, 2008)

ehh not all females show variation. im straight as a nail  got nothing against gays/lesbians... but definately not for me.


----------



## Ristof (Dec 16, 2008)

straight


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 16, 2008)

lesbian 4 life


----------



## miley_take (Dec 16, 2008)

ssssmithy said:


> 100% lesbian hahaha:lol:


 
hahahaha lmao :lol:

Straight for me


----------



## Hetty (Dec 16, 2008)

Squish said:


> I like how all the guys are straight as nails and the girls show all the variation...



Most girls seem to grow out of being 'bisexual'. I remember when I was a teenager about 50% of girls said they were 'bisexual' :lol: I think it's fairly obvious it's a way of attracting men, in most cases. Most of the girls weren't interested in being in relationships with women.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Most girls seem to grow out of being 'bisexual'. I remember when I was a teenager about 50% of girls said they were 'bisexual' :lol: I think it's fairly obvious it's a way of attracting men, in most cases. Most of the girls weren't interested in being in relationships with women.


 well they suck hetty cause being in a realtionship with a chick is amazing


----------



## Squish (Dec 16, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Most girls seem to grow out of being 'bisexual'. I remember when I was a teenager about 50% of girls said they were 'bisexual' :lol: I think it's fairly obvious it's a way of attracting men, in most cases. Most of the girls weren't interested in being in relationships with women.


In my group of friends at uni that would be called 'trisexual'; they're trying to be bi but they're not...

I reckon there's a fair number that grow out of being 'lesbian', too, tho.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 16, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well they suck hetty cause being in a realtionship with a chick is amazing



Being in a relationship with a man can be amazing too


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the teenage girls like the thought of being bi until the time comes to...well, you know

My wife was seeing a woman before I came into the picture. She still has a little of a bi streak but we've got a family now so its just the occasional siedways look, (gotta admit, its provoked the odd "naughty thought" though.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 16, 2008)

I think girls are just naturally close to each other 

They think cause they think another girl is attractive or they like to perve at other chicks tits means there bi

Im straight but I probably check more chicks out then my bf


----------



## Retic (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree. 



reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well they suck hetty cause being in a realtionship with a chick is amazing


----------



## Smellie (Dec 16, 2008)

Bi...but have moments where Im SO gay (mostly when it comes to my clothing) to my girlfriends amusement and slight worry at times


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 16, 2008)

boa said:


> I agree.


 
:lol:


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 16, 2008)

I like chicks much more then I do guys but I am married to a man instead wiered sometimes but I love him and being with him. I have been in relationships with wemon too and loved it. I go out clubbing and only check females out not interested in men at all because I already have mine and I find chicks a hell of alot sexier too. 

so I love the best of both worlds.

I think I'm at the age I am more a confused les/bi more leaning towards the les side then the bi side. but still married my best friend and the man I've been with for 7 years.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight 


I have nothing against lesbians and gays at all!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight. No sideways glances( at chicks) & am v happy with my fella! I am guilty of admiring the view when a nice male specimen passes by though. :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2008)

boringly straight,..


----------



## Squish (Dec 16, 2008)

Pythons Rule said:


> I like chicks much more then I do guys but I am married to a man instead wiered sometimes but I love him and being with him. I have been in relationships with wemon too and loved it. I go out clubbing and only check females out not interested in men at all because I already have mine and I find chicks a hell of alot sexier too.
> 
> so I love the best of both worlds.
> 
> I think I'm at the age I am more a confused les/bi more leaning towards the les side then the bi side. but still married my best friend and the man I've been with for 7 years.


I think that's awesome ^^ congrats


----------



## jessb (Dec 16, 2008)

greebo said:


> so far this thread is travelling along nicely but when it inevitably does a sharp left into the gutter, it will be closed. It's up to you.


rofl!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Being in a relationship with a man can be amazing too


 
Its tough bloody work though... Does my head in sometimes


----------



## Hetty (Dec 16, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Its tough bloody work though... Does my head in sometimes



:lol: I reckon!



How on earth did 'carpetmuncher' get past the mods? :?:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 16, 2008)

lol, there are a few other usernames that mean dirty stuff on here, think I have seen about 3 :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2008)

hetty said:


> :lol: I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did 'carpetmuncher' get past the mods? :?:lol:



lol


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Whats wrong with it...please explain.


 
I don't think anyone should in public. LOL


----------



## Vat69 (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha Greebs!
I think it's less a comment on the username and more to do with APS politics.
I could be wrong of course


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Whats wrong with it...please explain.


 
Are you looking for a reason to close this thread... :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight, but looking doesnt hurt. :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Dec 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> You people just have dirty minds....


 
yeah, cause clean is no fun 
but I'm amazed to see how many lesbians & bi's there are out there! not as quiet as it use to be as my dad said :|


----------



## Smokey (Dec 16, 2008)

*Straight*

Straight , i must old fashioned or sumthing


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Most girls seem to grow out of being 'bisexual'. I remember when I was a teenager about 50% of girls said they were 'bisexual' :lol: I think it's fairly obvious it's a way of attracting men, in most cases. Most of the girls weren't interested in being in relationships with women.


 
Mmm.. i'm not a teenager, but i can say i'm quite the opposite, i dont mind men, and i voted bisexual. most of my friends are men. but i find that i prefer relationships with women.


----------



## scorps (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a lesbian stuck in a mans body


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

if i had a dollar for every time i heard some guy say he is 'a lesbian born in a mans body', i'd wouldnt have to work. it's unfortunate i just dont find it an itellegent statement, nor i see any humor in it. i've also noticed there is a direct link that if the guy has been drinking he like to repeat it at me until i find it funny, as if it is the first time i've heard it and i just dont get how funny he really is being. it usually happens when my partoner and i are introduced as a couple or i introduce my partoner to someone, honestly it just ends up with someone feeling a little awkward. i guess what i'm saying is a little tip boys, as a lesbian, it irritates hell out of me and i doubt i'm alone. sorry if this came across harsh. but repetition is boring. it's probably hellarious you your school friends tho.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 16, 2008)

yeh the lesbians are jokes are really old and not funny.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

You're all disgusting! I'm celibate!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 16, 2008)

boa said:


> Yep same here, lesbian and not afraid to admit it.


 

hahahah you have a "vent" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 16, 2008)

Renagade said:


> if i had a dollar for every time i heard some guy say he is 'a lesbian born in a mans body', i'd wouldnt have to work. it's unfortunate i just dont find it an itellegent statement, nor i see any humor in it. i've also noticed there is a direct link that if the guy has been drinking he like to repeat it at me until i find it funny, as if it is the first time i've heard it and i just dont get how funny he really is being. it usually happens when my partoner and i are introduced as a couple or i introduce my partoner to someone, honestly it just ends up with someone feeling a little awkward. i guess what i'm saying is a little tip boys, as a lesbian, it irritates hell out of me and i doubt i'm alone. sorry if this came across harsh. but repetition is boring. it's probably hellarious you your school friends tho.



You need to take into consideration that in the minds of us men, two girls together means that it increases our odds of a threesome. We don't take into consideration any rational thought (especially with alcohol involved). It doesn't occur to us that 2 women seeing each other means that they don't want to see other people. It just means that they are a little more open minded than the average person, which equals an increased chance of threesome. 

When presented with this situation, us guys have to rely on our sense of humour to 'pull', because its all we really have. Since rational thought has gone out the window, the first cliché comment that comes into our heads will always seem the funniest. When the recipients of this comment don't find it amusing (usually after two or three attempts the guy realises that he wasn't just misheard) then their funny fuse must be out of wack. We then take it upon ourselves to repeat said cliché until it is found funny (We are recalibrating the ladies' sense of humour for them). 

Eventially we give up and/or go home, it is obvious that there was something wrong with the female couple because they didn't have a sense of humour and didn't want a threesome.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

Your watch might have been on the wrong hand also...did you consider that????


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

yes brown hash, i took that into consideration the first 20 odd times. dont worry i dont let it ruin my day, i just thought that no one had nudged you guys in the right direction and i might do you the favor of doin so . i probably came across a little more bitter than i actually am about it.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> So far this thread is travelling along nicely but when it inevitably does a sharp left into the gutter, it will be closed. It's up to you.



Pretty interesting thread for a child friendly site though dont you think Greebo? I wonder how many 10yr olds are openly gay, and what their parents would think about them getting tips from this thread. What with threesomes being thrown around etc


----------



## falconboy (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a raving lesbian


----------



## gregsydney (Dec 16, 2008)

is carpet muncher offensive to lesbians?


----------



## gravitation (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, love the rooster?


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 6' 2", 18 stone, and bent as a nine bob note.


----------



## itbites (Dec 16, 2008)

100% straight now  :twisted:


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought yesterdays thread about post pics of your bf/gf/wife/husband etc was interesting as there were a few girlfriend/girlfriend shots. I didn't notice any guy/guy shots though.
I am straight btw. Married, 3 kids. 
But I do think Megan Gale is a gorgeous and I might turn for her


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I thought yesterdays thread about post pics of your bf/gf/wife/husband etc was interesting as there were a few girlfriend/girlfriend shots. I didn't notice any guy/guy shots though.
> I am straight btw. Married, 3 kids.
> But I do think Megan Gale is a gorgeous and I might turn for her


Been there girl, she,s not that special.


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 16, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Been there girl, she,s not that special.


 Please explain? Been there as in Andy is now there and pics if you have any.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

Note to self. Must learn to talk Australian.:lol:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Bi all the way


----------



## Zdogs (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight, but with the luck I have with men, I often think gee maybe I should
step over to the other side! lol


----------



## Kersten (Dec 16, 2008)

Renagade said:


> yes brown hash, i took that into consideration the first 20 odd times. dont worry i dont let it ruin my day, i just thought that no one had nudged you guys in the right direction and i might do you the favor of doin so . i probably came across a little more bitter than i actually am about it.


 Lol I can understand the need to "nudge". I'm just amazed (pleasantly surprised) that thus far there haven't been any men telling you girls you just haven't had the right guy yet :lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2008)

look, I know some of you are gay, some of you are straight, some of you are lesbian, and some are bi, but I know I bent!:lol:
i'm not gay, straight, bi, or lesbian, i'm bent, and i'm not afriad to admit it, so if you got a problem, you'd betta get over it!
:lol:

Will


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 16, 2008)

Any port in a storm


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 16, 2008)

My sister is gay and has been with her partner for 7 years, 

I think a lot of us females go through the bi stage, most the time when things go wrong with men, and hey why only look at half the population when you could have the pick of the whole lot !!

I am usually the one nudging my partners arm saying "oo did you see her??"

I think its the feeling of a woman knows what a woman wants....


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 16, 2008)

I also spose a woman knows a womans mood swings too, lol...

Must ad..... NOTHING can replace a man !!


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I also spose a woman knows a womans mood swings too, lol...


 Must be a bit clostraphobic in that closet.


----------



## dee4 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Lol I can understand the need to "nudge". I'm just amazed (pleasantly surprised) that thus far there haven't been any men telling you girls you just haven't had the right guy yet :lol:



Why state the obvious


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 16, 2008)

Renagade said:


> yes brown hash, i took that into consideration the first 20 odd times. dont worry i dont let it ruin my day, i just thought that no one had nudged you guys in the right direction and i might do you the favor of doin so . i probably came across a little more bitter than i actually am about it.





Kersten said:


> Lol I can understand the need to "nudge". I'm just amazed (pleasantly surprised) that thus far there haven't been any men telling you girls you just haven't had the right guy yet :lol:



I think that is were the mistake has been made. We are guys, we need more than a nudge. 
A nudge is subtle , we don't do subtle


----------



## Dodie (Dec 16, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I think a lot of us females go through the bi stage, most the time when things go wrong with men, and hey why only look at half the population when you could have the pick of the whole lot !!
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 16, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> *Waves a bi sexual flag* Best of both worlds!


 
Have to STRONGLY agree


----------



## gravitation (Dec 16, 2008)

aliveandkicking said:


> I think the teenage girls like the thought of being bi until the time comes to...well, you know
> 
> My wife was seeing a woman before I came into the picture. She still has a little of a bi streak but we've got a family now so its just the occasional siedways look, (gotta admit, its provoked the odd "naughty thought" though.




Yeah, it's all a role playing game untill you get porked and feel the power.


----------



## gozz (Dec 16, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Yeah, it's all a role playing game untill you get porked and feel the power.


 lol


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

captainpantspie that comment is vile in every narrow minded way.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 16, 2008)

Renagade said:


> captainpantspie that comment is vile in every narrow minded way.



It's fun and games, chillax bro.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

oh sorry i didnt realise your age.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 16, 2008)

Renagade said:


> oh sorry i didnt realise your age.



And you still would'nt realise, given that it's not viewable.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 16, 2008)

now now guys, don't get the thread closed because of your bickering 
it's going quite well . . . 7 pages and not an arguement yet!

love some of the sayings people are coming up with :lol:


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well Im as straight as they come now.... and proud of it!


----------



## Emzie (Dec 16, 2008)

ild turn gay for pixie from la ink 

nomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Kersten (Dec 16, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> And you still would'nt realise, given that it's not viewable.


Oh....so that my space page the cool little gizmo in the top right of your posts takes you to which lists you as an 18 year old female is incorrect?


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 16, 2008)

streight as they come !


----------



## Danni (Dec 16, 2008)

straight as, 
have nothing against others who prefer the same sex tho.
I do it funny when, for example someone who is anti gay comes across someone who is gay and automatically think they will get jumped on.
I think its like any relationship, there has to be an attraction etc, just because you meet someone who is gay doesnt mean they are after you.

Seems also that there are alot of male lesbians then female lesbians lol


----------



## gravitation (Dec 16, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Oh....so that my space page the cool little gizmo in the top right of your posts takes you to which lists you as an 18 year old female is incorrect?



That was actually the default age, but sure why not.
Must have too much spare time on your hands to be hunting up my year of birth.


----------



## Kersten (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL yup, a whole 2 seconds :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Oh....so that my space page the cool little gizmo in the top right of your posts takes you to which lists you as an 18 year old female is incorrect?





captainpantspie said:


> That was actually the default age, but sure why not.
> Must have too much spare time on your hands to be hunting up my year of birth.



You two get a room! 

I wonder where Horsesrule is.... :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol never mind me, I just think it's cute.


----------



## Sel (Dec 16, 2008)

50/50

Dont think i can really say much else without getting banned..lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 16, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I wonder where Horsesrule is.... :lol:



Hahahaha
Im looking forward to it.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 16, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaay straight. you should of had the vote visable like who voted what


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh and then there's my sexuality... I like to keep people guessing :lol:.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> You two get a room!
> 
> I wonder where Horsesrule is.... :lol:


 
lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## itbites (Dec 16, 2008)

After seeing you in that wedding dress waru... god only knows


----------



## TRIMACO (Dec 16, 2008)

_I have been happily married to a wonderful man, who is my sole mate for nearly 15 years (yes I know mushy, mushy) but I believe you fall in love with the person not the gender so anything goes. _


----------



## elapid66 (Dec 16, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> You two get a room!
> 
> I wonder where Horsesrule is.... :lol:


 yeah where she gone? oh im str8 married 2 kids


----------



## cooper123 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I think it's fairly obvious it's a way of attracting men.


well seems to work

wonder how clean the house of 2 chicks is


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 16, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> _I have been happily married to a wonderful man, who is my sole mate for nearly 15 years (yes I know mushy, mushy) but I believe you fall in love with the person not the gender so anything goes. _


 well said


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 16, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> _but I believe you fall in love with the person not the gender so anything goes. _



Na, no way, maybe with bi's, but there'ss no way in hell I could ever be IN love with a guy, and do.... other things lol.
Its one thing I could never do, along with murdering people. It's against my nature (don't take offence to that, im not saying any one gay is un-natural, im saying its not natural for ME)


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

aliveandkicking said:


> Straight, I'm all for bi ladies and lesbians tho


 

AWW YEA!!





Surfcop24 said:


> I agree.... Straight...But Love Bi Girls


 




LullabyLizard said:


> Straight
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against lesbians and gays at all!


 
i no u are straight :lol:




Emzie said:


> ild turn gay for pixie from la ink
> 
> nomnomnomnomnomnom


 
id smash it 


My Girlfriend atm is bi  and so is her best mate  8)8)8)


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm curious to know how many men have identified as Bi???


----------



## FAY (Dec 16, 2008)

Years ago if you were 'gay' you were happy.

I am happy


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I'm curious to know how many men have identified as Bi???


 

true not many will admit it haha


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 16, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> true not many will admit it haha



I'm not sure that sexuality is something that one 'admits'...


----------



## method (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight, allthough i'd turn gay in a second for the joker and a few other sadistic characters 


huh


----------



## Vixen (Dec 16, 2008)

method said:


> Straight, allthough i'd turn gay in a second for the joker and a few other sadistic characters
> 
> 
> huh


 
Lol thats my man.. :lol::lol:


----------



## method (Dec 16, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Lol thats my man.. :lol::lol:



You know you get your fun out of it


----------



## jessb (Dec 16, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> _I have been happily married to a wonderful man, who is my sole mate for nearly 15 years (yes I know mushy, mushy) but I believe you fall in love with the person not the gender so anything goes. _


 

What a lovely way of putting it. I will sign up for that definition!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> That was actually the default age, but sure why not.
> Must have too much spare time on your hands to be hunting up my year of birth.



You're being stalked


----------



## TRIMACO (Dec 16, 2008)

jessb said:


> What a lovely way of putting it. I will sign up for that definition!!!


 
 Why should you limit yourself to just part of the population, that perfect person is hard enough to find without those sort of limitations. Most people won’t admit to checking out a same sex body but the reality is that everyone looks so if you fall in love with someone why should a gender stop you.  DEEP STUFF.


----------



## Adictv (Dec 16, 2008)

lol i am lesbian


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 16, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Straighter than a ruler!




Some Rulers Do Bend You Know!. :lol:

And Straight For Me 

but hey, go for what ever tickles your fancy:twisted:


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm bi


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> Why should you limit yourself to just part of the population, that perfect person is hard enough to find without those sort of limitations. Most people won’t admit to checking out a same sex body but the reality is that everyone looks so if you fall in love with someone why should a gender stop you.  DEEP STUFF.



I agree, I saw a very sexy bovine grazing in a nearby paddock the other day.... I couldn't help myself, simply because I said that love should show no boundaries 8)


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 16, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> lesbian 4 life





reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well said



Not having a go at you, just wondering... isn't that a bit contradictory?
You say your lesbian for life, yet you agree that you fall in love with the person not the gender? Therefore your not lesbian for life? You could fall in love with a guy for his personality? Well if your in love with the same chick all your life then you are lesbian for life......
Just making my point that I believe it is the gender as well as the person.


----------



## benashki (Dec 16, 2008)

Straight.... but on a weekend out..who knows lol!!


----------



## nigmax (Dec 16, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I agree, I saw a very sexy bovine grazing in a nearby paddock the other day.... I couldn't help myself, simply because I said that love should show no boundaries 8)


Did you wanna eat it? come on tell us the truth.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

It came with fresh milk if that counts????:lol:


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 16, 2008)

I've done both ..... Was with a girl before i met my partner for around year but tbh the mind games that came with her was what stopped me wanting to be with her...

I can appreciate a good looking woman, i think as others have said being female it's easier to 'know' each other and what ticks you both off and what you both enjoy both sexually and through communication..

However, these days Im with my partner (male lol) have a child and will stay this way purely because dating is something i couldn't be bothered with and i have it pretty good here


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2008)

Im gay,

i have put up a pic of me and my partner in the ''couples, partner'' thread. we have been together for 4 years and just moved back to Melbourne. i have known i was gay since primary school. Im not camp but always knew i was different....... as u mature u understand how you're different. So from the polls there are only 4 gay guys on this forum???? 

ciao


----------



## chilli (Dec 17, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> _I have been happily married to a wonderful man, who is my sole mate for nearly 15 years (yes I know mushy, mushy) but I believe you fall in love with the person not the gender so anything goes. _



is that 'sole mate' as in he is the only one you have been mating with???? if you spread yourself around more, you might find yourself a soul mate.


----------



## jessb (Dec 17, 2008)

chilli said:


> is that 'sole mate' as in he is the only one you have been mating with???? if you spread yourself around more, you might find yourself a soul mate.


 
I chose to go with the sentiment of the post and not nitpick!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 17, 2008)

Tri-sexual.....for me; mud, bricks and water melons!


----------



## craig23 (Dec 17, 2008)

Am I the only GAY in the village??????


----------



## Palex134 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Bi girls


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 17, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I'm curious to know how many men have identified as Bi???



Well me for for one, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Ishah (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my best guy friends was bi...? He's now with my best girl friend and is adamant he's going to marry her...


----------



## Squish (Dec 17, 2008)

gregsydney said:


> is carpet muncher offensive to lesbians?


Depends which lesbians. I think it's like 'Queer'- when someone else says it, it's rude, but when they use it about themselves it's fine...


shane13 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaay straight. you should of had the vote visable like who voted what


So you could know who the bi girls are?
No, I thought about it, but some people mightn't want people knowing what they voted (ie, me) and might want a little privacy, so for the sake of accurate statistics, I left it hidden. If people want to share, they post with what their answer was. Notice there's more people who've voted than posted their answer?


TRIMACO said:


> Why should you limit yourself to just part of the population, that perfect person is hard enough to find without those sort of limitations. Most people won’t admit to checking out a same sex body but the reality is that everyone looks so if you fall in love with someone why should a gender stop you.  DEEP STUFF.


Not to disagree, but that's a very female point of view. Which is the conclusion already drawn by different parts of the thread.

I know there were gays and lesbians before it became cool, people like Oscar Wilde who got persecuted for it, but now that people are more cool with it I think it's more common. Experimentation is a huge part of today's culture, and a lot of people decide they could never be anything but lesbian or gay when once upon a time they mightn't even have thought about it and settled down into an almost-happy marriage. I'm not saying I'm against those sorts of people, I just find it fascinating.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> *Waves a bi sexual flag* Best of both worlds!


 
have a few friends like you...


----------



## benashki (Dec 17, 2008)

I have many gay friends and and some bi girlfriends.
I was out with some of the guys the other night and they all confessed they still love boobies.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2008)

Too many people on here trying to fit the round pegs in the square holes  Or the square holes into the square holes......8) ....or the round pegs to the round pegs!


----------



## Colin (Dec 17, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Too many people on here trying to fit the round pegs in the square holes  Or the square holes into the square holes......8) ....or the round pegs to the round pegs!



I really dont want to know what you do with your clothespegs thanks moosey :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a male friend with a descent pair of breasts! 


(sad to say I'm leaving this thread now :lol: I don't want to get it locked )


----------



## Colin (Dec 17, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I have a male friend with a descent pair of breasts!




well then,, just get him a "bro" male brassiere for xmas 

YouTube - The Bro - Seinfeld


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking at the poll results looks like if your gay your not normal or common.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

Dammit jokes gone.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive been best best friends with a girl since kindy and we had a ‘relationship’ for a while but I ended it. I hate the fact whenever we went out the guys would just stare at us and we got so much more attention and it drove us apart. We are still best friends and still love each other.
I really admire Bi sexual girls its really hard all they guys want you and stare at you cause they think there going to get some and all the girls are b****es because they think you do it for attention.
I now consider myself straight im with a guy who im I would be happy to spend the rest of my life with but still get the occasional tendency’s


----------



## Miffy (Dec 17, 2008)

Despite my avitar, and owning a white fluffy poodle (betsy the wonder dog) I am straight


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 17, 2008)

What an entertaining thread!! :lol:

I am straight... met my wife 18 years ago at high school and have been together since. Although her sisters will tell you I am gay... I am always cooking cakes and slices, I clean, wash and iron and I take a little pride in my appearance... Apparently I'll have to quit shaving for a few days, mess my hair up and start swearing and drinking to convince them otherwise.... the tattoos and heavy metal obviously aint enough


----------



## benashki (Dec 17, 2008)

Hobbsy said:


> What an entertaining thread!! :lol:
> 
> I am straight... met my wife 18 years ago at high school and have been together since. Although her sisters will tell you I am gay... I am always cooking cakes and slices, I clean, wash and iron and I take a little pride in my appearance... Apparently I'll have to quit shaving for a few days, mess my hair up and start swearing and drinking to convince them otherwise.... the tattoos and heavy metal obviously aint enough


 

Doesnt that make you metrosexual?

Is that the term they use for it? You sound very much like a mate of mine.. covered in tatts peircings,into alternative stuff etc,though he takes very good care of himself and is very "warm and mushy".. he is also friends with alot of gay men,but he is not gay.. Very much straight


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 17, 2008)

benashki said:


> Doesnt that make you metrosexual?
> 
> Is that the term they use for it? You sound very much like a mate of mine.. covered in tatts peircings,into alternative stuff etc,though he takes very good care of himself and is very "warm and mushy".. he is also friends with alot of gay men,but he is not gay.. Very much straight


 

I think that's what they call it, haha... I dont have any gay friends, or none that I know of... I have a lot of single male friends and a couple of them have no female influence in thier lives at all, so there could be a couple amongst them  But yes, I am very much straight and although embarassed to admit (see my manly instinct kicking in...) I probably am a little warm and mushy


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 17, 2008)

americanidiot said:


> Looking at the poll results looks like if your gay your not normal or common.


 
A more accurate observation would be that around 20% of people in this very small sample group identify as having a sexual orientation other than 'straight' which suggests this IS both common and normal. 

Lizzie


----------



## jessb (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah Lizzie, I was suprised at how high the "non-straight" response was! Especially as many people on here aren't from urban, cosmopolitan city areas which traditionally have higher gay populations!


----------



## dazza74 (Dec 17, 2008)

straight as an arrow but a lesbian trapped in a mans body lmao


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't heard that one before 


Well, not on this page anyway 8)


----------



## Hetty (Dec 17, 2008)

When you guys say you're a "lesbian trapped in a man's body" does that mean you're the sensitive, feminine type of man?


----------



## Kersten (Dec 17, 2008)

Moose.....shut up!! How the hell can I stalk a person successfully with you blowing my cover like that? Man, she was all like "you're like so spending hours checking up on me" and I was all like "dude I like totally wasn't" and she like totally believed me and you BLEW IT!! Now everyone knows my shameful secret 

On a serious note I realised I hadn't answered the initial question in this thread.... So I did. I'm miscellaneous.

Oh and no Hetty, it doesn't mean that. It means that he's a woman in a man suit. You know, like in the Silence of the Lambs with the guy in the girl suit made out of real girls?


----------



## Hetty (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, that's just gross.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

straight but what i find amazing is that when ever i meet a gay guy they know withing about 5 seconds of meeting me that im straight. dont know what it is * coughs,scratches privates, spits burps and farts at the same time* no idea *sniff armpit* (thinks to self i smell like a man, chicks gotta dig that) picks food stain off work shirt.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

and befor anybody get defensive im not saying im to manly to be gay im mearly saying im not classy enough to be gay. no fasion sense no style and a serious case of foot in mouth disease at all times.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm used to being stalked by guys...I'm a man's man :lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

i had a friend years ago who made it his goal for about a month to try and get me in the sack.... and thats all im saying


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 17, 2008)

Your my lesbian for life....hehe love you





reptilegirl_jordan said:


> lesbian 4 life


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not not straight.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 17, 2008)

You left out Trisexual . Will try anything if in the right mood .


----------



## Vat69 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> You left out Trisexual . Will try anything if in the right mood .



You mean_ pansexual_?


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> You mean_ pansexual_?


 

er that have somthing to do with peter pan?

http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## Squish (Dec 17, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Oh and no Hetty, it doesn't mean that. It means that he's a woman in a man suit. You know, like in the Silence of the Lambs with the guy in the girl suit made out of real girls?


Oh, I was just assuming there were a whole lot of trannies on this site. My bad. Shame, woulda made the pansexuals happy...


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

mmmmmmm pansexual


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 17, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> A more accurate observation would be that around 20% of people in this very small sample group identify as having a sexual orientation other than 'straight' which suggests this IS both common and normal.
> 
> Lizzie


 
Clearly not the "norm" 80% of people being streight are the "norm"


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

americanidiot said:


> Clearly not the "norm" 80% of people being streight are the "norm"



Normal and the norm are two very different things. Ur name is oh so appropriate right now. :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

Why has there always gotta be a hater?

Don't hate, it's too hurtful for us sensitive men.


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 17, 2008)

hate? huh? the stats are just that stats. bizarre! you might have issues mate


----------

